
Why `print` became a function in Python 3 - ingve
http://www.snarky.ca/why-print-became-a-function-in-python-3
======
rms_returns
`python 3` is all about bringing more rules and standardization to python
(apart from many other things, course). The `print` statement is a bit of a
non-standard citizen in python 2.x world since almost everything else that
does something is a `module.function()`, so maybe thats why they changed it to
a proper `print()` function.

